# Hippo point salmon holding!!!



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

Looked in my hippo tank and one of my females has a mouth full of eggs. It will be there first brood.can't wait until I have a tank full.


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just looked and a red zebra is holding as well.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

are you going to strip them or let them grow up in the adult tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is the result of the nasty weather front moving your way..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have angel eggs on the glass tonight. They keep saying "storm parade" the low pressure is repeating. 

There is a 3rd choice beside leave them and strip them. There is the mommy tank. Let her hold alone until she chooses to release. But be ready with the egg tumbler when you catch her, she may spit.


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

i will not strip them until the eggs hatch. i will closely watch my fish and strip then. my zebra is in my big tank so not sure what i am going to do with her bc i may have to empty all the rock to catch her and thats a lot. the hippo points will be easy. i have a fry tank set up and has been running for about a month with 4 fish in it. i really think i am going to try for the zebra. i dont know when it happened and i dont want her to spit the eggs. last time she was holding she spit or ate the eggs, bc i watched the fish do there dance and about a week later she was empty and eating. i hope she carries them to fry and i can get them bc the dad is a very blue red zebra. i have stripped eggs and fry from other cichlids and learned some tricks to know when they are fry. lets hope everything works out. i dont want to move the mom bc i dont want her to spit the eggs. i tried a tumbler but i ended up losing the eggs so prob not going to try that again. and congrats emc7.


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just released my hippo point fry in their new home. I have 11 of 15 not to bad for her first fry. Lost the 4 in the tumble process. They still had their egg sacks attached when i stripped them so i tumbled them for a few days. My zebra must have spit hers. On the up side both of my female green Bloyeti are holding. So I will wait longer to strip them.


----------

